# To All The Furbaby and Featherbaby Mothers:  Happy Mother's Day!



## Ruthanne (May 11, 2019)

I don't have any human kids, never have, long story, could not but had Plenty of fur and featherbabies!  Here's to the fur and feather Mothers:


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 11, 2019)

_Thank you Ruth, Happy Mother's Day to you too! :love_heart:  My current furbabies in the truck on a camping trip, Loki the cat came in close on the camera, Bigfoot's just happy to be with us, not much of a ham. 





_


----------



## AZ Jim (May 11, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> _Thank you Ruth, Happy Mother's Day to you too! :love_heart:  My current furbabies in the truck on a camping trip, Loki the cat came in close on the camera, Bigfoot's just happy to be with us, not much of a ham.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What sweeties.  They both are cuties...


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 11, 2019)

Thanks Jim, they are sweet to each other and they're my babies....love 'em! :sentimental:


----------



## Ruthanne (May 11, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> _Thank you Ruth, Happy Mother's Day to you too! :love_heart:  My current furbabies in the truck on a camping trip, Loki the cat came in close on the camera, Bigfoot's just happy to be with us, not much of a ham.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, they are so adorable! Thanks for sharing the picture~


----------



## AZ Jim (May 11, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks Jim, they are sweet to each other and they're my babies....love 'em! :sentimental:


Of course you love 'em....How could you not?


----------



## Marie5656 (May 11, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 11, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 65443


oh, so sweet, I love mice and ratties!


----------



## Rosemarie (May 11, 2019)

I hadn't thought of myself as a fur-baby mother but yes, I am. I have no grandchildren so I have my furry ones to spoil.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 12, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> I hadn't thought of myself as a fur-baby mother but yes, I am. I have no grandchildren so I have my furry ones View attachment 65450to spoil.


Awww..so sweet!


----------

